# Ziehmlich beste Freunde



## Horde deadman (6. Februar 2012)

Fand den Film sehr bewegend und grandios. Allerdings bin ich ganz weit gesessen hinter nem langen fetten und am Ende als die Subtitel kamen konnte ich nichts lesen. Was stand am Ende als Dris ging und die Frau kam. Weiss das einer. Hat sichs einer gemerkt vll? Finde im google echt nichts und würde mich einfach mal so interessieren. Hilft mir mal die Neugier bringt mich noch um


----------



## Konov (7. Februar 2012)

Horde schrieb:


> Fand den Film sehr bewegend und grandios. Allerdings bin ich ganz weit gesessen hinter nem langen fetten und am Ende als die Subtitel kamen konnte ich nichts lesen. Was stand am Ende als Dris ging und die Frau kam. Weiss das einer. Hat sichs einer gemerkt vll? Finde im google echt nichts und würde mich einfach mal so interessieren. Hilft mir mal die Neugier bringt mich noch um





> Philippe Pozzo di Borgo lebt heute in Marokko.
> Er hat wieder geheiratet und ist Vater von zwei kleinen Mädchen.
> Abdel Sellou wurde ein Unternehmer und ist verheiratet, 3 Kinder.
> Philippe und Abdel blieben einander sehr nahe.



Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Horde deadman (7. Februar 2012)

Danke dir. Bist der beste. Wusste schon dass es gutes Ende nahm aber die Neugier hat mich fast zerfleischt.


----------



## Namosch1 (7. Februar 2012)

http://rollingplanet.net/2012/01/14/die-wahrheit-uber-die-beiden-ziemlich-besten-freunde/

http://rollingplanet.net/2012/01/30/philippe-pozzo-di-borgo-ziemlich-beste-freunde/

interessiert villeicht auch den ein oder anderen.

klasse film, klasse geschichte


----------



## Gandolfini (10. Februar 2012)

Guter Film,war auch sehr erfolgreich in Frankreich,hat mir Spass gemacht.


----------

